# Lorenzo Callegari



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Classe 1998, è considerato uno dei più promettenti centrocampisti per i prossimi anni. Nato in Francia ma da genitori italiani, viene già accostato a Verratti, mentre il suo idolo è Pirlo.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Quest'estate ho seguito diverse amichevoli del PSG nell'International Champions Cup (per quello che può valere, chiaramente) e rimasi impressionato proprio da questo ragazzo: dotato di una grande pulizia nei passaggi, sapeva sempre cosa fare e come posizionarsi nel centrocampo a 3 che Emery utilizzava all'inizio. Chiaramente le amichevoli estive sono quello che sono e si intravede solo una minima parte di quello che è il giocatore, per cui non so dire se sia adatto al centrocampo a 2 che utilizza Gasperini.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quest'estate ho seguito diverse amichevoli del PSG nell'International Champions Cup (per quello che può valere, chiaramente) e rimasi impressionato proprio da questo ragazzo: dotato di una grande pulizia nei passaggi, sapeva sempre cosa fare e come posizionarsi nel centrocampo a 3 che Emery utilizzava all'inizio. Chiaramente le amichevoli estive sono quello che sono e si intravede solo una minima parte di quello che è il giocatore, per cui non so dire se sia adatto al centrocampo a 2 che utilizza Gasperini.



Juric.

Comunque non penso ci siano questi grossi problemi, non è un giocatore così statico, e poi il Genoa gioca con le distanze corte tra gli uomini.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Juric.
> 
> Comunque non penso ci siano questi grossi problemi, non è un giocatore così statico, e poi il Genoa gioca con le distanze corte tra gli uomini.



Sì, Juric ovviamente. 
Sì, è vero quello che dici, ma il calcio di Juric e di Gasp è fatto di marcature a uomo e pressing a tutto campo, basta un minimo errore e salta il banco perché tutti devono scalare e inevitabilmente si lascia un uomo da solo. E' un altro mondo. Vedremo quello che saprà fare..


----------

